# My baby doesn't cry when he is hungry!?



## LaDY

I know this sounds strange but my baby doesnt cry when he is hungry...he can go through the whole night without a feed and not cry in the morning...however he will cry when he is sleepy...i fnd that bottle feeding him is becimng a guessing game...anyone had a similar experience??xx


----------



## KarenLV

At 2 months it is safe to say that they can drink every 4 hours if it's formula and every 3 hours if it's breastmilk. Just keep track of his eating times. Sorry,never heard of this before and do not have similar experience as Skyler is a very vocal baby!


----------



## xCherylx

Jack sure let's me know when he is hungry lol (maybe the whole street?!) Just keep an eye on the last time he was fed.


----------



## Samantha675

Bren is the same way, he really only fusses when he is tired. So I just keep an eye on the clock and stick a boob in his mouth every so often. He seems happy with the arrangement.


----------



## ColtonsMom

Coltons the same.. I usually jsut feed him every three hours. He will get 6oz.. during growth spurt times he will let me know though, because he can eat 6oz every 1.5-2 hours then.


----------



## Emmea12uk

tom is the same. i feed him at 08:00 ,12:00, 16:00 & 20:00 and 00:00 if he is awake then and let him go through the night, but i have upped his feed to 180ml to make up for the lost feeds. if he doesnt want it, he will refuse - not that he does much!


----------



## sam's mum

Samantha675 said:


> Bren is the same way, he really only fusses when he is tired. So I just keep an eye on the clock and stick a boob in his mouth every so often. He seems happy with the arrangement.

Sam's the same :rofl: I'm sure if I left him longer he'd cry, but usually he'll let me know that he's hungry without getting to that stage. 

As long as he's feeding at least every 4 hours during the day and having enough wet and dirty nappies he'll be fine x


----------



## vicky

KarenLV said:


> At 2 months it is safe to say that they can drink every 4 hours if it's formula and every 3 hours if it's breastmilk. Just keep track of his eating times.

What Karen said hun, just feed every 4 hours, at least then you know he is getting every thing he needs hun,


----------



## Munchkin

Hi Lady, 
We used to have the same problem with Ryan as a newborn, he was a very sleepy baby. I used to have to wake him up for feeds during the day and also at night because he would rarely ask for food himself. 

Would have been happy to let him sleep, but his weight showed that he clearly wasn't getting enough.

How is he doing weight wise? Is it coming up the way it should?


----------



## nocry2010

My 3 mo daughter doesn't cry for the bottle when she is hungry. I took her to her doc n he was concerned that she might be autistic n said that all babies should cry n be fed on demand only. I wasn't that concern about her feeding because she was taking 4-5 oz every 4 hours, but in the last month she has eaten only 3-4 oz every feeding! She usually finishes the bottle but now I have to burp her N wait to see if she will take it again within the hour, something I haven't done until she turned 2 mo! She gained 1lb since last month n is alert n happy. She started cooing n now she gets easily woken up from sleep n takes 1 or 2, 20-45 min naps bw feedings n she use to tAke 1-2 hr naps too!! First time mom concerned that my daughter autistic! PleAse help


----------



## catfromaus

My daughter is similar, and health nurse is unconcerned. She is fed every 3-4 hours, so maybe she just never gets hungry, I'm not sure. Last night I slept in, and she went 7 hours without being fed. When she woke up, she wasn't crying for food at all. She is alert and happy.
IMO, it is ridiculous to worry about autism at this stage, and the doctor shouldn't be worrying you unnecessarily. Hope everything is okay!


----------



## Gingerspice

I didn't think autism showed up until over a year old?


----------



## ellie27

My Anna is the same - now she is 7.5months - theres no problem - she is just not a hungry baby! I dont ever let her go more than 4 hrs without a feed during the day.

Anna has slept through the night from about 9wks old. She will wake crying in the morning sometimes and we get her up. She will happily play around til we have her milk/breakfast ready.

I dont understand why not crying is a problem! As long as LO is eating well, gaining weight, active, alert etc then thats great!:flower:


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar was the same, so we had a feeding routine every 4 hrs. But we only offered night feeds when he used to wake up. Until now he doesnt cry or ask for food unless we ask or offer him something. He always wakes up in a cheerful mood & never cried for bottles when he wakes up

He's not a hungry baby since he was tiny.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Your doctor is a prat. My son was just Like that and was monitored by a peadiatrician, our health visitor and our gp as he has spina bifida. He is two now and still isn't fussed on food but he is and always has been the prefect weight. There are loads if reasons why they suddenly eat less, teething, growth spurts, the weather, tiredness.

Do not be concerned unless thier weight is well under thier growth line.

Whilst it may be true that autistic children may not ask for food, there is no may of knowing whether a child has autism until they are much older.

Ignore the doc unless he is prepared to refer you to a feeding clinic.


----------



## maisiemoo

My little one rarely cries, but she does yell/grunt and tries to eat her hands when she wants a feed.


----------



## xpinkness87x

oliver never cried for food... i just made sure i kept to times and now i feed him the same time i have breakast and lunch lol


----------



## OmarsMum

nocry2010 said:


> My 3 mo daughter doesn't cry for the bottle when she is hungry. I took her to her doc n he was concerned that she might be autistic n said that all babies should cry n be fed on demand only. I wasn't that concern about her feeding because she was taking 4-5 oz every 4 hours, but in the last month she has eaten only 3-4 oz every feeding! She usually finishes the bottle but now I have to burp her N wait to see if she will take it again within the hour, something I haven't done until she turned 2 mo! She gained 1lb since last month n is alert n happy. She started cooing n now she gets easily woken up from sleep n takes 1 or 2, 20-45 min naps bw feedings n she use to tAke 1-2 hr naps too!! First time mom concerned that my daughter autistic! PleAse help

Hi hun. I think what ur doc told u is nonesense. Mine used to sleep almost all day. Until he was 7.5 mnths old he used to sleep 13 hrs at night & takes 4 hrs naps. He's sooo alert & hyper. At 8 mnths it all changed. Now he fghts sleep like crazy & he cat nap once or twice a day. His development is great & he doesnt show any signs of autism. Until now he's not keen about food or bottles, & we schedule his feeds since he was tiny. It takes him 1 hr to finish 1 bottle & he never went for more than 6 oz bottles. xx


----------



## totallyashley

Daisy is just like this! I would have been worried if a friends sisters son wasn't like this too. Once he reached about a month he stopped this though. Daisy is quite a silent baby. She doesn't cry for a bottle, she doesn't cry when she is awake but she crys a lot when she is tired!


----------



## kellgell06

My son was the same. I was gob smackd the first night home when he was crying for a feed let alone even waking. My midwife for the first 2 weeks at least i should wake him every 3 hours. Adding an hour every week until 8 weeks when he began sleeping through the night.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Lol Ollllld thread


----------



## nocry2010

LaDY said:


> I know this sounds strange but my baby doesnt cry when he is hungry...he can go through the whole night without a feed and not cry in the morning...however he will cry when he is sleepy...i fnd that bottle feeding him is becimng a guessing game...anyone had a similar experience??xx


hi LaDY, i saw your post and my babygirl is exactly the same!! family thinks i'm crazy or something is wrong with her. thank you for your post. how is your son doing? Does he cry for food now?


----------



## Vickie

nocry2010 said:


> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> I know this sounds strange but my baby doesnt cry when he is hungry...he can go through the whole night without a feed and not cry in the morning...however he will cry when he is sleepy...i fnd that bottle feeding him is becimng a guessing game...anyone had a similar experience??xx
> 
> 
> hi LaDY, i saw your post and my babygirl is exactly the same!! family thinks i'm crazy or something is wrong with her. thank you for your post. how is your son doing? Does he cry for food now?Click to expand...

this thread is a couple of years old, I'm not sure how active the OP is on the forum any longer as she now has a toddler to run after ;)

you may want to start your own thread asking for help? see if anyone has had the same :flower:


----------



## nocry2010

thank you to all that replied and eased my mind. everyone that i knew never hear of their child being this way. I will keep watch of her weight and go from there. Alot happened last month and I made some drastic changes to her diet last month, so maybe that could be a reason for the decrease appetite. I guess i will return to my normal feeding routine and diet and watch her weight. hopefully she will gain more than 1 lb next month!! i was so in distraught that i changed pediatricians that night.


----------



## nocry2010

nmwb78 said:


> nocry2010 said:
> 
> 
> My 3 mo daughter doesn't cry for the bottle when she is hungry. I took her to her doc n he was concerned that she might be autistic n said that all babies should cry n be fed on demand only. I wasn't that concern about her feeding because she was taking 4-5 oz every 4 hours, but in the last month she has eaten only 3-4 oz every feeding! She usually finishes the bottle but now I have to burp her N wait to see if she will take it again within the hour, something I haven't done until she turned 2 mo! She gained 1lb since last month n is alert n happy. She started cooing n now she gets easily woken up from sleep n takes 1 or 2, 20-45 min naps bw feedings n she use to tAke 1-2 hr naps too!! First time mom concerned that my daughter autistic! PleAse help
> 
> Hi hun. I think what ur doc told u is nonesense. Mine used to sleep almost all day. Until he was 7.5 mnths old he used to sleep 13 hrs at night & takes 4 hrs naps. He's sooo alert & hyper. At 8 mnths it all changed. Now he fghts sleep like crazy & he cat nap once or twice a day. His development is great & he doesnt show any signs of autism. Until now he's not keen about food or bottles, & we schedule his feeds since he was tiny. It takes him 1 hr to finish 1 bottle & he never went for more than 6 oz bottles. xxClick to expand...


thank you!! Did you wake your little one up every 4 hours even if he is napping to feed and also wake him up in the morning to feed. I was told by my pediatrician to wake my DS if she sleeps past 8 hours and also during day if she naps. Also, did you have an issue with eating the same amount or less of formula per day for the one month already.


----------



## suzib76

i dunno tbh as i dont know how old you lo is, but by 9 weeks Lana was sleeping through all night and she never cried for a feed when she woke, or any other time for that matter as by the time she got to 6/8 weeks it was very easy to read when she needed a bottle


----------



## Nuam

LaDY said:


> I know this sounds strange but my baby doesnt cry when he is hungry...he can go through the whole night without a feed and not cry in the morning...however he will cry when he is sleepy...i fnd that bottle feeding him is becimng a guessing game...anyone had a similar experience??xx


----------



## Nuam

Update please


----------



## Bevziibubble

Nuam said:


> Update please

 This thread is very old so I will lock to save confusion as the original poster hasn't been here for years. 
Feel free to start your own thread to ask for help :flower:


----------

